# Stocking for a 40 gallon breeder mbuna tank



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been putting together a 40 g breeder tank (36" x 18" x 16") and I would like some advice on stocking. I have a local fish store that can order a large variety of fish for me. I know this is a small tank for mbuna, so my choices will be limited. I'm thinking of ordering lots of juveniles to end up with:

1m:5f Pseudotropheus saulosi
1m:3f Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt blue zebra)
3-4 Labidochromis caeruleus white

I'm concerned that the zebras will get too big to be happy in this tank, but I would really like a blue fish, and I can't find another species that would be OK in such small numbers. I haven't kept an mbuna tank in a long time, and I welcome feedback from folks who have had more experience. I've got a rock wall running down the middle of the tank with lots of gaps/caves that goes almost to the surface.
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do a single species 3m:9f saulosi (formerly Pseudotropheus, now Chindongo). This is the only mbuna I would do 12 individuals in a 36" tank.

I would not do callainos in anything smaller than a 48" tank. I also would not do it in small numbers...1m:4f would be a minimum for me to keep callainos.

Your stocking would work for a 48" tank, but I would not do it is a 36" tank. One species is plenty.


----------



## JuiceyBard (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree Saulosi would be a good mix of colour, you would get some nice blue with the males as well.

Always wished i could do a saulosi tank but they seem to be really poor quality in Australia


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

So, I'm hearing a species tank is the way to go. How many juveniles should I get to try and get 9 females? Seems like I'd need to start with at least 20-25.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd buy 18 but 25 would give you a better chance of getting 9 females. Remember, this stocking of 12 works only for saulosi...other peaceful mbuna like zebroides would be a smaller number of fish.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, the saulosi are the top of my list. I like the contrasting males and females, and the fact that they're a CARES fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've kept and bred Saulosi in a 40 breeder. Nice setup and it worked well. I was only able to keep 1 male, as several or 2 was far too much aggression than I was comfortable with. Others on the forum have had success with multiple males in 3' tanks so you may find it works for you. With the lone male, and 8 gals, it was constant color, action and breeding.


----------

